# Dreamweaver CSS6 Toolbar



## Mojoheart

Please look at the arrow. 

I looked at this video and have no idea to get that toolbar
Dreamweaver tutorials place insert sliced png images convert to html div tags cs3 my simple easy way - YouTube

My toolbar is right now like this









I want toolbar like this









Please help me get this custom toolbar in CSS6. Thank you. Is there something I missed? Or maybe I am just to stupid to understand. Thank you.


----------



## koala

The video is showing a program called Fireworks and the screenshot is from Photoshop (both are Adobe programs). You're using Dreamweaver, also from Adobe, which appears to use a different menu layout.

You can toggle the Tools bar using the Window menu, but I don't see a way of changing its appearance.


----------



## Mojoheart

koala said:


> The video is showing a program called Fireworks and the screenshot is from Photoshop (both are Adobe programs). You're using Dreamweaver, also from Adobe, which appears to use a different menu layout.
> 
> You can toggle the Tools bar using the Window menu, but I don't see a way of changing its appearance.


Thanks for the information.


----------

